
Most common/essential courses for a Bs degree in CS? - Socketopp
What are the most common&#x2F;important classes in a typical&#x2F;classical computer science BSc?<p>Would you say formal languages &amp; automata as well as linear algebra are among these for instance? Should one study the above in their free time if they&#x27;re not included?<p>What classes did you find important when starting to work?
======
vandc
Its important to have a solid grasp of algorithms and data structures not only
for interviews but to be able to recognize that a problem may have a more
optimal solution. You don't need to know everything off the top of your head
-- much of your time will be spent learning and refreshing on things you don't
know -- but you want to be able to see when things can be done more
efficiently

If there is a specific position or field that you are interested in then take
classes relating to that. Otherwise, a lot of specific technical information
you learn in your classes may never be used in the field, and therefore my
advice is take things that interest you and that you find challenging and try
to apply them.

If you've completed a few projects or gained experience through internships or
teaching and have a solid grasp of algorithms & data structures you'll have no
problem securing a job. You'll learn what you need to afterward.

------
Socketopp
Solid answer. There is no point to worry about classes. All I have to know is
what I like and find interesting. Then find out what I need to know to do
that.

